# Malibu X-Factor For Sale



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon 
I have a Malibu X-Factor that I want to sell. Very good shape and kept inside. It is fully rigged with 6 rod holders and anchor trolley. It also is rigged with floundering lights that are easily removable. I gigged over 100 flounder out of her last year and she is very stable and allows you to stand and pole. I have extra lights and parts for maintenance. Carbon Fiber paddle and two front hatches. I have about $2200.00 invested and will let it go for $1200.00 or 1st reasonable offer.251-988-8032
Thank You
*SOLD*
bamafan611 
Attached Thumbnails 
Attached Images


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man, that's a sweet set up....it won't last long....good luck with the sale I'll pass the voice around.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Fishermon


----------

